#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  speker met diepgang

## MatthiasB

ik zoek een speaker die echt rond de 20 hrtz kan gaan of lager voor echt het onderste uit de kan te halen bij de beats of de base

zou rond deze speaker dan een serieuze kast maken maar welk model ??
iets waarme je goed laag kan genereren ?? meschien weer iets hoorn achtig of zo een halve w bin

ik had in ieder geval gedacht aan deze speaker

http://www.paudio-europe.com/product...1_13_sd-21.htm

liefst had ik hier wat intresante reacties op gehad

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## -Aart-

Voor laag richting 20 Hz kom je vanzelf uit bij een geloten kast, hoorns worden dan echt te onhandig groot.

Wat wil je er eigenlijk mee ? Het is ontzettend kostbaar en onhandig, en volgens mij "muziekaal" totaal oninterressant.

Wat voor bron wil je gaan gebruiken ? iigeval de rumble filters maar uitlaten.. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

kijk ik weet wel iets of wat van speakers en degene die me helpt is afgestuurd van hout

1- wat bedoel je rumble filters

2- gewoon voor echt lage bassen te creeren of moet dat daarvoor zo laag niet gaan ??? 

in iedergeval die speaker ziet er wel fors uit en heb hem horen spelen op de music messe in frankfurt en als ze hem openzette met enkel beats nu je ging vanzelf dansen zonder je bewoog

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

HA HA , Tascam , mijn subje gaat vanaf 33 hz +/- 3 db EAW 150R 
mijn ervaring hiermee is dat ik meestal in een zaal 20 - 31 en soms 50 hz moet laten zaken op de EQ, zelfs - 15 db die sub dreunt zo diep door dat de glazen gewoon liggen te trillen in de horeca gelegenheden 

base

----------


## MatthiasB

ah zo dus ik heb wat overdreeven !?

maar waar zou ik die speaker dan kunnen in zetten ???

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dit is een voorbeeldje de teksten die je typt zijn moeilijk te lezen omdat er jammergenoeg geen leestekens instaan en de zinsbouw is ook niet altijd even ontzettend mooi probeer je hier iets aan te doen alsjeblieft misschien kunnen dan de mensen je beter helpen met je vraag

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
LVL Multimedia
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## MatthiasB

ik zal er op proberen te letten

wat begrijp je dan niet ????

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## nightline

Hallo Tascam, ik ben het met Base eens, 20 of 30 Hz. is echt onnodig of zelfs vervelend laag. Bij mijn 21" bas-reflex kasten heb ik de poort tuning moeten wijzigen door de vele klachten over het laag door kasteleins en hun buren. Dat echte sub-sub laag gaat echt overal dwars door heen.

Als ik de specs van die speaker moet geloven ( en waarom niet ) zijn het wel erg leuke speakers!!!

Groeten

Jack

QSC en heel veel ALTO!!!!

----------


## MatthiasB

ja dat zij het iderdaad ja. en voor de prijs moet je hem niet laten. ik dacht dat ie zo een 390 euro koste 

en ik zei het al: ik heb hem gehoord en ie klok echt lekker en redelijk hard

1 nadeeltje is dat ie meer dan 30 kilo weegt 

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Dit is een voorbeeldje de teksten die je typt zijn moeilijk te lezen omdat er jammergenoeg geen leestekens instaan en de zinsbouw is ook niet altijd even ontzettend mooi probeer je hier iets aan te doen alsjeblieft misschien kunnen dan de mensen je beter helpen met je vraag



LOL <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

En ik zou eerder wat meer vemogen pompen in je gebied rond de 50Hz, als ik het zo lees is dat wat je zoekt. Die onwijs sublage tonen ga je bijna niet opmerken, niet echt een aanvulling op je geluid denk ik. Als je dikke bass wilt zou ik mn dure versterkervermogen iets hoger in gaan zetten. We hebben op onze EQ ook standaard de eerste schuif helemaal dicht (25 geloof ik), doet je versterker weer moeite voor terwijl de speakers het toch niet weergeven, met een paar trucjes kun je al aardig wat vermogen sparen.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:rond de 20 hrtz



 



> citaat:bij de beats of de base



Als ik me niet vergis is the "Oempf" van een basedrum op ongeveer 55 tot 65 Hz. Is het niet zo dat de laagste noot op een basgitaar (de lage "E" snaar) 82,5 Hz is ???

Waarom zoek je het dan in de 20 Hz of lager?

Er zijn wel speciale speakers (in de volksmond ook wel "earthquake" speakers genoemd) die vanaf ongeveer 12 Hz tot 30 Hz weergeven. Werden ooit (mid 80'er jaren ???)vervaardigd speciaal voor in speciale theaters. Heb het dan over 26 of 31 inch, maar daar heb je een gigantische portie power voor nodig. En doorgaans is dat gewoon niet te gebruiken, omdat die speakers speciaal afgestemd worden op het gebouw of evenement waarvoor ze worden ingezet. Het was dan ook zo dat de speciale theaters of bioscopen in Amerika deze jongens al snel op "non-actief" zetten omdat er binnen de kortste keren stucturele schade aan het gebouw ontstond. Scheuren in de muren en plafonds, en als ik me niet vergis is er wel eens een deel van een bioscoop naar beneden gekomen als gevolg van het gebruik van deze zware jongens.

Als iemand mij in kan vullen op de details hiervan zou ik het zeer op prijs stellen. Het enige wat ik er nog van weet is dat ik destijds (ca. 1986) als lichttechnicus in het Brisbane Performing Arts centrum werkte in Australië. Het splinternieuwe  multifunctionele gebouw was net geopend en we hadden één of andere bijzondere happening waarbij ook een viertal van deze "earthquake" speakers werden gebruikt. Tijdens de repetities ging het al meteen fout. Bij het eerste "special effect" op deze bas-speakers donderden meteen al 4 flinke orgelpijpen van het splinternieuwe klassieke orgel van de facade naar beneden. Nou, toen hadden we de poppen aan het dansen. Er werdt meteen van hogerhand nadrukkelijke instructies gegeven om deze "speakers" uit het gebouw te verwijderen. Jammer dat de nadere details mij ontgaan zijn, zoals merk, wattage enz. enz. Het zou zelfs nog wel eens een project geweest kunnen zijn van A.W.A. (Australian Wireless Amalgemated) i.s.m. Village Roadshow.

Nou, dit is dan toch weer een saai verhaal geworden.


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...  Maria Magdalena... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jurrie

Ik heb al zooooo vaak spookverhalen gehoord over 'monsterspeakers'.

En dan heb ik nu eindelijk een betrouwbare bron <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Uit je verhaal kan ik wel opmaken dat je geen foto's hebt? <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

bon .

de kast worde dus een gewoon rechthoekig ding met vanvoor de 21 inch erin. vanonder 2 basreflexen van 12 op 7 cm.

zo dat zou het worden

ps: als je je iets herinnerd van die earthquake speakers laat het gerust weten da zouk wel is willen ziejn
ps2: zijn dat speakers zoals de w30 30inch woofer van electro-voice uit 1959??

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## musicjohn

Ja, het is ook al weer een heel poosje geleden. Ik herinner we nog wel dat het bijzonder imposant was en het waren gigantische kasten. Helaas heb ik er geen foto's van. 

Staat me ook heel vaag nog iets van bij dat Altec Lansing destijds ook met een soortgelijk project bezig was.

Vandaar dus ook mijn vraag of iemand hier op het forum miscchien het fijne er van weet?


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...  Maria Magdalena... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## bertuss

beetje back to topic. 
ik snap enkele gegevens niet uit de T/S parameters.
verder leuke driver, maar die xmax is dat niet ietsje krap.?
mijn struikelblokken zijn.:
Former Material  Glass fiber
Levc20 KHz       0.74
Rem1 KHz         10.74
Rem 20 KHz       66.0
Mmd              229.0
Erm              0.6
Exm              0.65
Hvc (mm)         30.0
Hag (mm)         20.0
N0 (%)           5.14
Krm              53.66

ps. kijk eens naar die curves, daar zie je dat je (maar) 78 db over houd van je 99 db, op 20 hz...
voor een relevanter 40 hz, zit je nog (maar) op 88 db.

----------


## michiel

Een echte 35 Hz is laag genoeg. Die 20 geeft wel een goed en leuke ondersteuning aan muziek, maar dan wel op hifi gebied. Een Patje moet beuken.

Neem dus gewoon een stel goede 18"ers en zorg dat ze de 35 Hz halen. En dan niet hoger dan 90 Hz filteren, liever 70-80. Dan hou je ten minste nog wat strak laag over. Als je dan genoeg vermogen et, zul je verstelt staan van het laag.
Ik heb zelf als hifi projectje een 15" TL gemaakt. Deze is afstemt op 40 Hz. Niet echt laag zul je denken, maar in m'n kamertje zou ik zweren de 30 te kunnen halen. Daarnaast heeft een TL nog eens redelijk wat rendement. Met een TL zit ik met een afstemming an 40 Hz en een 15"speaker op 270 liter. Lager afstemmen en grotere speakers zorgen voor een veel groter volume.

Een ander leuk ontwerp is de bandpass hoorn. Maar dan niet op de manier zoals jullie deze kennen. Meer zoals http://www.decware.com/whorn.htm. dat is dus meer bandpass en minder hoorn dan F1 gebruikt. Een speaker met zeer lage resonantie frekwentie is een vereiste. Dit stukje tekst kan helpen bij het ontwerpen van dergelijke kasten: http://www.speakerplans.com/.
Zo'n project wil ik nog eens doen, maar dan op hifi niveau.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## -Bart-

Alles leuk en aardig, maar hoe groot is die ruimte waarin je hoopt 20Hz te gaan weergeven? 

Wil je ook nog iets 'onder' de 20Hz gaan weergeven? Zo ja, dan lijkt br me geen goed id. Zo nee, dan geef je waarschijnlijk niet zoveel om portflutter.

'Strakke' bassen van 20Hz kan je wel vergeten. Misschien als je je Q flink naar beneden haalt. Maar dat gaat weer tenkoste van je rendement. Dus dat zie ik je niet zo snel toepassen.

Één periode duurt al 50ms, da's een eeuwigheid in hi-fi begrippen. Voor orgelmuziek en drum&bass oké, maar voor enig andere vorm van 'beatmuziek' en dus voor 'de beats of de base' kompleet onbruikbaar 

Realiseer je je wel dat 20Hz wel bijna een octaaf lager is dan 35 Hz? , en dat is in 'sub' begrippen best veel.  Daarbij is je xmax echt een harde grens, niet iets dat nog een beetje headroom heeft zoals vermogen.

Heb je wel dragers waarvan je zeker weet dat ze 'muzikale' 20Hz bevatten? Behalve enkele test-cdtjes en wat orgelmuziek heb IK dat niet. Bij heel veel muziek is alles onder de 40Hz er allemaal uit ge-masterd. Vinyl kan je al helemaal vergeten. Merendeel van de elementen geven dat design-technisch gewoon niet weer.

Al eens een kale bassdrum door de fft heen gehaald? Die heeft heeft heel wat meer componenten in de buurt van de 500Hz dan de 20Hz.

Wil je echt het servies van de buren laten rinkelen, schroef dan een 8-tal bass-shakers (wel benkend van conrad en allerlei car-fi zaakjes) op een plaat, en monteer die dan weer tegen een muur of vloer. Overlast gegarandeerd.

----------


## michiel

20 Hz geeft wel degelijk een aanvulling en een zeer goede ondersteuning aan muziek. Ten minste, een sub die echt tot 20 Hz gaat. 
Ik heb een tijd geleden een hifi sub in elkaar geknutseld voor m'n oom om het onderste stukje muziekaal weer te geven. En dat is dik gelukt. Het is een reflex kast geworden van 140- liter met een 10" woofer afgestemt op ongeveer 22 Hz. In de kamer (hoek opstelling) is een 20 Hz toon nog hoorbaar (zover het gehoor het toelaat).
Mits de sub juist is afgesteld, geeft deze een hele mooie aanvulling op de muziek wat het geheel nog aangenamer maakt.

Dus aub geen verhaaltjes meer ophangen dat er onder de 40 Hz weinig te beleven is. Als ik m'n sub op 40 Hz affilter (24 dB oct.) dan komt er gewoon nog geluid uit. En niet alleen in de verte...

Groeten, michiel

----------


## MatthiasB

ok ik begrijp het. de 20 hz is gewoon te laag voor fuif gevallen met beatmuziek 

maar denken jullie dat die 21 insh niet zo goe dis dan ??

nogthans ie klonk echt geweldig hoor en in een niet al te groote kast, een gewoon vierkant kistje met 2 bassreflexen 

ps: wat zijn bass shakers juist heb het idd al bij conrad zien staan maar wat doet dat in feite

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## MatthiasB

trouwens war wij gaan met ons materiaal is dat meestal op industrieteireinen in kleine en grootere hangaars dus niet veel last van buren

heb nog nooit last gehad van politiemaar dat zal wel nog komen denk ik

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## MatthiasB

[quote]
trouwens war wij gaan met ons materiaal is dat meestal op industrieteireinen in kleine en grootere hangaars dus niet veel last van buren

heb nog nooit last gehad van politiemaar dat zal wel nog komen denk ik

ik heb me trouwens vergist in de prijs de speaker kost 1250dollar dus zal wel overeen komen met de euro dacht ik

http://www.cannonsound.com.au/paudSD21.html
hier zag ik de prijs

t'leven is duur verdomme


t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## -Aart-

Misschien kun je anders eens kijken naar servodrive en dergelijke. Gaan redelijk laag (zo'n 30 Hz) en hebben door hun aparte constructie een erg hoog redement. 

datasheet: http://www.servodrive.com/BASSTEC7.PDF

Ik moet zeggen dat, bij sommige muziek, een wat verder doorlopende laagweergave wel bruikbaar is (idd groot orgelwerk) mits het laag maar redelijk vervormingsvrij blijft. Voor iets meer dan een HiFi-opstelling wordt het echter heel snel onbetaalbaar.

Onvervormd (sub)laag uit een kleine speaker met een grote Xmax is overigens onmogelijk. Je krijgt al snel last van dopplereffecten bij grotere konusuitslagen.

----------


## groenteboer

Een bass-shaker is niets anders dan een luidspreker waarbij niet de konus beweegt, maar de magneet. Hierdoor worden alleen trillingen gegenereerd.. Bestaat uit een spoel die op de binnenwand van een bus gewikkeld is, waartussen een stuk ijzer verend opgehangen is..

Heb ooit vier van zo'n dingen onder een bankstel geschroeft, gaf een best leuk effect in sommige films.. o.a. Jurassic Park. Je hoeft op de armleuningen dan echt geen fles bier meer neer te zetten  :Smile: 

Joost

----------


## MatthiasB

lol

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Blackspire

Ik heb laatst nog 2 nieuw subs gemaakt een 15 inch en een 18 inch de 15 inch gaat toch 38hz -3db en de 18 inch komt in de buurt van 31hz -3db.  Dit verschil hoor je dus wel degelijk heel fel.  De 18 inch klinkt veel aangenamer in het laag.  Hoe lager je kan gaan hoe meer luisterplezier vind ik persoonlijk. Hier hangt wel weer een prijskaartje aan vast.

mvg Brecht

----------


## Blackspire

Ik heb laatst nog 2 nieuw subs gemaakt een 15 inch en een 18 inch de 15 inch gaat toch 38hz -3db en de 18 inch komt in de buurt van 31hz -3db.  Dit verschil hoor je dus wel degelijk heel fel.  De 18 inch klinkt veel aangenamer in het laag.  Hoe lager je kan gaan hoe meer luisterplezier vind ik persoonlijk. Hier hangt wel weer een prijskaartje aan vast.

mvg Brecht

----------


## -Aart-

Hmja..
Er was dus ook wel meer verschillend aan die speakers behalve het onderste -3 dB-punt.

Als je de 18" aan een eq hangt om het kantelpunt even kunstmatig te verhogen kun je een wat eerlijkre test doen.  :Smile:

----------


## nightline

Maar als je 35 Hz als -3 Db punt wil, op de site van Beyma staat een constructie tekening bedoelt voor de 21" van dat merk. 

Groeten

Jack

QSC en heel veel ALTO!!!!

----------


## Jurrie

Michiel, hoe laag zou die resonantie frequentie minimaal moeten zijn?

----------


## MatthiasB

eigenlijk ken ik niet zoveel van de speaker af he

maar raden jullie hem dan af of zo want ja de prijs is ook wel een redelijke hap uit men portemonee

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> Michiel, hoe laag zou die resonantie frequentie minimaal moeten zijn?



Welke resonantie? Van de unit zelf? Of wat...

Nog een lkein dingetje voor reflex kastjes. het is allemaal wel leuk dat je met een lagere afstemming (dan de resonantie frekwentie van de unit) om meer laag te krijgen. Maar toch is het voor de kwaliet (slam, attack, demping) het beste als je de poort afstemt op de resoantie frkwentie van de unit. Dit vuist regeltje word in de hifi ook met succes gebruikt. Dus voor Pa moet en zal het ook goed uitpakken.
Dus je moet opzoek gaan naar een speaker met een resonantie frekwentie van 25-35 Hz. Die zullen vast wel te vinden zijn.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Jurrie

> citaat:
> 
> Een ander leuk ontwerp is de bandpass hoorn. Maar dan niet op de manier zoals jullie deze kennen. Meer zoals http://www.decware.com/whorn.htm. dat is dus meer bandpass en minder hoorn dan F1 gebruikt. Een speaker met zeer lage resonantie frekwentie is een vereiste. Dit stukje tekst kan helpen bij het ontwerpen van dergelijke kasten: http://www.speakerplans.com/.
> Zo'n project wil ik nog eens doen, maar dan op hifi niveau.
> 
> Groeten, michiel



Dit zei je, die resonantie frequentie dus

----------


## michiel

Ow, die resonantie. Ik zat te denken aan 25-30 Hz. En dan geen hoorn driver nemen, maar 1 die goed in refelx en bandpass kasten kan. 
Dan wil ik het ontwerpen zodat de hoorn aan de ene kant een pure resonerende massa is. Dus gewoon achterkamer en voorkamer met poort. En dan door het hoorn verloop iets aan rendement winnen en extensie in het hogere gebied.

Of dit gaat werken weet ik nog niet. Voordat ik hier aan begin schaf ik een programma aan waarmee ik dergelijke constructie's kan simuleren.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## MatthiasB

maar raden jullie hem dan af en welke sub zou ik dan eventueel kunnen gebruiken ??

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## nightline

Volgens mij heb jij gewoon een flinke stapel 18" band-pass hoorns nodig, dat draagt, gaat laag en een flink rendement. Op PB audio is een mooi ontwerp te vinden, wel voldoende verstevigen !!!

Succes,

Jack

QSC en heel veel ALTO!!!!

----------


## Jurrie

Beetje offtopic misschien, maar Michiel, 

Die subs van decware zien er geweldig uit, maar ze laten (op de fora) niets los over t/s parameters.

Is dus meer een project dan iets om serieus over te denken voor pro gebruik.

----------


## michiel

Zo uit m'n hoofd weet ik dat er car woofers inzitten. Als ik me niet vergis een stel 10"ers van RF (het is al heeel lang geleden dat ik dat dioorgelezen ehb, dus ik kan er naast zitten).
Misschien dat het model ook genoegnd word, en dan weet je meer dan genoeg.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Jurrie

worden inderdaad Rockford Punch gebruikt... maar ze geven dus nergens t/s parameters (zelfs niet op het forum, waar dan ook al veel threads over zijn).

Beetje vaag.

----------


## michiel

RF108




Groeten, michiel

----------


## Jurrie

http://diy.cowanaudio.com/frontier.html 

leuk om eens door te lezen.

----------


## PowerSound

Thomas Danley, mijn held <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Jurrie

Zo zijn er wel meer die als 'held' beschouwd kunnen worden  :Smile:

----------


## MatthiasB

welke speaker zou ik dan kunnen plaatsen in een kast van 72*63*41 met 2 rechthoekige luchtgaten van 12*7

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## dj-frog

heey waarschijnlijk weten jullie het allemaal maar ik heb nog niemand gehoort over dat een baby tot maar 20 hz kan horen,En ik denk dat jullie ook niet meer de jongste zijn dus waarschijnlijk zal je de 20 hz al niet meer kunnen horen.

wat heb je dan aan een speaker die lager dan 20 hz kan.
Als je het tog niet meer kan horen.


of maak ik nu een hele domme fout ? Als ik het fout heb, dan spijt het me.  



the sound of *** is beautifull

----------


## groenteboer

Als je het niet kunt horen, kun je het altijd nog VOELEN <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> Buikpijn enzo..

Maareh Powersound, hoe staat het met je LAB-kisjes ?? Had verwacht er de laatste tijd toch wat meer van mee te mogen krijgen...

Joost

----------


## PowerSound

Pfft, die LAb Woofer (LAB12 van EMinence) nemen toch enige tijd om aan te komen. Komen hopelijk deze dinsdag aan in Duitsland, en ga ze daar halen Donderdag, dan nog de aluplaten bestellen, en kan ik alle materiaal geven aan de houtboer, kan hij rustig werken (heeft dan alles ook onder de hand !).

Hout is al aangekomen, 22mm en 18mm echte MULTIPLEX !

Normaal gezien zouden de 4 af moeten zijn (totaal klaar) tegen eind JULI ! Liever lang maar goed gedaan dan anders !

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## Jurrie

Hey Powersound, hoeveel kosten die drivers nu? En hoeveel ben je totaal ongeveer kwijt?

Over wat baby's horen en wij niet...
Bepaalde frequenties hebben invloed op je gevoel, en dan niet direct zo van 'ik voel de bas' maar gevoel in je hersenen (daar hebben ze invloed op).

Minder fijn om te weten is dat er al installaties zijn/gebruikt worden door militairen die je letterlijk gek maken met bepaalde frequenties (dus heel hoog of juist heel laag)

----------


## michiel

7 Hz vind de grijze massa minder fijn. MAar dat mag geen probleem zijn bij muziek weergave.

Echt monsterlijk laag geeft een heel leuk effect aan geluid.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## MatthiasB

als ik de 7 hz wil bereiken moet ik mij de oude w30 van electro voice aanschaffen


maar weet nu iemand welke speaker ik zou kunnen gebruiken. de planken van de kast wzijn 2.5 cm dik

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------

